# How to increase upload speed in utorrent ?



## ayushman9 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have been using utorrent for about 1 year now . According to speed test my speed is 1875kb/s dl & 200kb/s up ( kb = kilobits )

*www.speedtest.net/result/371966757.png

Now i have recently started to use private trackers ,the thing is my download speed is ok in fact more than ok it sometime reached about 300kb/s ( 300 = kilobytes ) ,but the upload speed reaches only up to 2 to 5 kb/s . I have been banned from a respected tracker for violating the ratio policy but i don't know how to increase the upload speed as was not keen in past to seeding task .

I also changed to static ip ( using some online tutorial ) ,& it resulted in increase in download speed but my upload speed is still low . Please help ? Ho can i max out my uploads speed ?


----------



## pushkar (Dec 13, 2008)

You are getting low upload speed because you are snatching old torrents which have high seeder leecher ratio. Things are different on private trackers. Unless you jump on new torrents quickly, you won't be able to seed back much, because the torrents already have high amount of seeders compared to the leechers. So the only way is to jump on new torrents when there are many leechers and less seeders. And beware of packs. You may find many packs with huge amount of leechers, but they are mostly partial seeders. As they don't have the full downloaded content, they show up as leechers, but they are actually seeders.

And whatever you grab, seed it for a long time.

BTW, I didn't understand how you changed to static IP using an online tutorial. Static IP is given by the ISP, isn't it?


----------



## ayushman9 (Dec 13, 2008)

pushkar said:


> You are getting low upload speed because you are snatching old torrents which have high seeder leecher ratio. Things are different on private trackers. Unless you jump on new torrents quickly, you won't be able to seed back much, because the torrents already have high amount of seeders compared to the leechers. So the only way is to jump on new torrents when there are many leechers and less seeders. And beware of packs. You may find many packs with huge amount of leechers, but they are mostly partial seeders. As they don't have the full downloaded content, they show up as leechers, but they are actually seeders.
> 
> And whatever you grab, seed it for a long time.
> 
> BTW, I didn't understand how you changed to static IP using an online tutorial. Static IP is given by the ISP, isn't it?




no actually i haven't changed directly into static ip ,but it is more like that now my status is being shown connecteble ,this i did by port forwarding ,so actually i should have told that i had port forward the utorrent

by the way i did not understand your explanation ,i am currently downloading from a new torrent ,the download speed is awesome but upload reaches only upto 2 to 3 kb/s ,however i have seen sometimes that upload speed reaches upto 10 to 12 kb/s .That is pretty good ,so i am asking how can i make that because the speed remain only for  minute or two ,it again fall back to 2 to 3 kbps . I even bandlimited my download rate to 5kb/s but no avail .Is theer any special setting that i may have gone wrong ?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 14, 2008)

Bandwidth>Change global max upload speed to 0, and download speed to 0, Max connections to 10000, no of peers = 500, upload slots per torrent = 10, check the bottom box
Bittorrent>check all boxes except local peer. choose enable encryption
Queueing>first box = something high, your no. of torrents say 10

Those are perfect settings for high upload speeds. Also check the increase torrent speed thread in tutorials subforum. So you need to increase tcp half open window size etc...


----------

